# 9 wk Anatolian/Great Pyr -- Asking input from experienced LGD folks



## S610 (1 mo ago)

Hello,

I am seeking some general input from experienced LGD owners. I have plenty of experience with the breed after buying a 1 year old Anatolian male that had been raised guarding sheep for the first year of his life -- he became a housedog and home protector here (and he taught me a lot! LOL). After 12 wonderful years he passed in August. 

I just purchased a 9 wk old female Anatolian/Great Pyr and have never raised a tiny LGD before. She is a housedog. 2nd day home and she is doing well to adjust to my 3 senior mixed breed dogs and the cat. 

She is very submissive to the other dogs. Is that typical for a female pup this age? I guess I am used to hard headed downright annoying puppies and was surprised this girl is trying so hard to not annoy the adult dogs. She stays close to me and I wonder if that is typical of the breed at this age. I did try the umbrella test on her earlier today (gently) and she wasn't phased in the slightest. I also played some canine socialization audio files of gunshots/fireworks and she was fine with that too (at first perked up, but then lost interest and slept).

Are young female LGD pups typically submissive and wary at this age? She was raised on a farm with chickens etc...so I expect she had a safe and normal first 9 weeks.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

No specific experience with those breeds, But with P.P doubling as LGD.
At 9 weeks and in a new environment only 2 days she sounds to be acting as I would expect. With out seeing the behavior for myself tho' I could be missing something.

She needs to learn her new world and depends on her new pack to accept her and show her around, find out what the expectations are. Shes looking to you for direction and leadership rather than the other dogs, which I consider a great start. 
Possibly this breed is more inclined to appease their flocks rather than dominate or become aroused in their presence?

Also 9 weeks can be an early fear period. I expect it will take more time to really see what you have.


----------



## S610 (1 mo ago)

Kirsten Fitzgerald said:


> No specific experience with those breeds, But with P.P doubling as LGD.
> At 9 weeks and in a new environment only 2 days she sounds to be acting as I would expect. With out seeing the behavior for myself tho' I could be missing something.
> 
> She needs to learn her new world and depends on her new pack to accept her and show her around, find out what the expectations are. Shes looking to you for direction and leadership rather than the other dogs, which I consider a great start.
> ...


Thanks you! Day three and she is much bouncier yet still respectful of the seniors (which is great) and extremely respectful of the cat (kitty made sure to clarify the pecking order immediately). I think she is fine, I have never had a "singleton" pup at this age (but did raise a lot of rescue pups in groups) so that likely factors into it. Honestly the pup is so perfect I am astounded, day 3 of housebreaking and not even ONE accident from the first day!

Anatolians are also likely harsh disciplinarians so that may partially explain her respect for the adults. I think I am a bit neurotic as I am trying to do _everything_ right but she is definitely gaining a lot more confidence. Fact is she has had a ton of changes -- new home, animals etc... She loved all the animals but was very wary of me at first. She is very affectionate now and the wariness is typical for her breed. Will make sure to socialize her safely in the next two weeks as they say the window is short for optimal results.

You saying this sounds typical is putting my mind at ease.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

Good to hear!
I'm thinking of an Anatolian cross as my next dog, so interesting to hear your experiences.


----------



## S610 (1 mo ago)

Kirsten Fitzgerald said:


> Good to hear!
> I'm thinking of an Anatolian cross as my next dog, so interesting to hear your experiences.


I had a wonderful male Anatolian for 12 years (got him at a year old straight from the goat fields). I had showed/rescue Dobes from many years before that and the breeds are MUCH different!

As adults much more laid back than Dobies and they are about as trainable as a typical house cat. My boy DID learn very good house manners and was a perfect gentlemen with me but training these guys is much different than training a dogs that were bred to work closely with people.

They need a very steady patient owner that knows how to stand their ground while NOT losing their temper or pushing too far. There are times you will have negotiate (if he nabbed food off the counter I could NOT take it from him, but I could trade him for it -- that is typical for the breed). Totally different attitude and training methods when it comes to these guys. The most important thing I was told from old time Anatolian owners was "pick your battles" and treat them the way you want them to treat you. If you want a gentle dog then be gentle with them, if you get rough with them you can expect the same from them at some point in the future. Trying to "out do them" or fighting fire with fire is always a losing proposition with these guys.

BTW today is "day four" and her puppy shyness has passed! She is a bundle of energy now but still very good. Lord give me patience.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

Thank you!
Most on point info. I've had.

My Dobies weren't your typical, cross bred with mystery. The foundation bitch was Dobie cross. Out standing P.P dog, with tons of confidence and uncanny abilities. Def some Rotty there but at least a 3rd of pups grew to giants when she was bred with a Pedigree male from working lines. 
On farm, there was plenty of stimulation and over an acre yard and gardens to self excersise, shared with various livestock most of the time. They doubled with vermin control. Free inside outside access. Apart from the smallest bitch in my sig, they were all were all pretty laid back unless they were invited to be otherwise, or 'Working'. The stimulation of their environment helped I'm sure.

They were all Dogs who demanded to be your second, and back your will. So even my very high drive girl was easy to train and keep unrestrained in any company or crowd. They were more likely to 'correct' bad behavior than bite, but a correction was clearly a warning to not continue with it.

I have a narrow window to find a bitch to continue this line. Sounds like that could be a dangerous mix, so thanks again.


----------

